
Buffett assails Wells Fargo, defends 3G at wide-ranging meeting - rectang
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-berkshire-buffett-idUSKBN1820J4
======
rectang

        This "incentivized the wrong type of behavior," and 
        former Chief Executive John Stumpf, who lost his job 
        over the scandal, was too slow to fix the problem, 
        Buffett said.
    

At least Buffett said _something_ , but Stumpf still rode off into the sunset
with a nine-figure take.

    
    
        Still, Buffett's support of current management and board 
        was key to ensuring the re-election of the entire board 
        last month.
    

What a joke.

------
wksantiago
Indeed

